# Mommy talk



## Feeling-Lonely (Nov 13, 2013)

Is this weird or common? My dad used to act like little kid towards my step-mom. 

My H and I sometimes say things like that, calling me mommy (I am not a mother), and I call him a "good boy" sometimes.. 

I have seen this in other couples too. It is not like it is all the time, he has a serious job and is in any other way mature adult. 

I think this is an innocent communication where I feel my motherly instinct and he just wants to be a kid and wants to have no worries for a moment. Lets not make it creepy, it is kinda cute. 

Have you done this? be honest


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Ummmm, nope.


----------



## FrenchFry (Oct 10, 2011)

Not my gig.  I'm not really that maternal, so I don't really default to that way of talking.

I do call my husband "Dad" in reference to our three year old and he does the same to me. That's about it though.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

In no way meaning to criticize YOUR relationship, I would not enjoy that kind of talk.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

I see nothing wrong with it but it's not my cup of tea. If my man acted like a kid in front of me, it would shrivel my lady b0ner and I don't think there's an app for that.

If you're happy with it though, I say go for it.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Ever since I watched a Marilyn Monroe Movie where she was calling her husbands "Daddy"... I picked this up --and us it once in a while.. I had to laugh one day because It hit me upside the head that I was calling my Husband "Daddy" and our daughter was calling him "Hubby"... and I made a comment to how screwed up we are.. 

But oh.. it's just words.. our relationship is far from anything like this.. we call each other all kinds of things really...

He's called me Mom before (like speaking for all of us)... but never in the mindset of his being a little boy...like the others have expressed.. that would be a huge turn off to me...


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

My dad is like that, his mother was a bit cold. He seems to need to fill that void with my mother. His mother never really hugged him or said I love you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Nope. The only person to whom I am "Mom" is my son and I wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

My grandpa would call my grandma "mom" but I think he started doing it because the kids called her that. He was an orphan so it's possible that my grandma was filling that role. 

My husband only calls me mom when he's talking with the kids. Like "ask mom this or that".


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Feeling-Lonely said:


> Is this weird or common? My dad used to act like little kid towards my step-mom.
> 
> My H and I sometimes say things like that, calling me mommy (I am not a mother), and I call him a "good boy" sometimes..
> 
> ...


Hmmm, not really.

I'll say "momma" and she'll say "Daddy" when we address each other with the kids being involved in the conversation (6 year old and 4 month old). But not as a nickname for just her and I to share.


----------

